# Brick Train



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I stumbled on this while 'net searching this morning ...

"Hey, Dave ... what are we gonna do with the huge pile of leftover bricks over there?"

"I don't know, George ... maybe we could build a TRAIN!"

And so they did ... and so they did ...



















http://www.thisisdarlington.com/attractions/Darlingtons_Brick_Train.asp


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I love it. A while back, we were sorta going thru a "We were so poor..." thing here on the forum, and I claimed we were so poor when I was a kid, my first train was made of dirt. You've done me one better!


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like one of these in my front yard.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Must have been a heck of a project to have that many "leftover" bricks"! Cool pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That is one nice LNER A4. I think that's at Doncaster, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Reckers said:


> I love it. A while back, we were sorta going thru a "We were so poor..." thing here on the forum, and I claimed we were so poor when I was a kid, my first train was made of dirt. You've done me one better!


isnt dirt cheaper than bricks? dirt is just dirt.. but bricks require dirt and water and maybe a little straw? lol


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

trainguru said:


> I think that's at Doncaster, but I could be wrong.


I believe the brick train is in Darlington.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I believe the brick train is in Darlington.


Yes in England?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess if you have time on your hands, this might be an idea.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hehehe just gives new meaning to my engine just bricked itself LOL


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Yes in England?


Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just 20 miles away from me.

Darlington is the home of the railway, the first passenger service in the world was between Stockton and Darlington, a distance of 25 miles.

http://www.railcentre.co.uk/stockton/stocktonmenu.htm


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Should have shown that during the Olympic's rather than the Badminton game throwing by China :thumbsdown:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

george356 said:


> Just 20 miles away from me.
> 
> Darlington is the home of the railway, the first passenger service in the world was between Stockton and Darlington, a distance of 25 miles.
> 
> http://www.railcentre.co.uk/stockton/stocktonmenu.htm


Neat link ... interesting historical info. Ground-zero for RR tracks!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

How did I not respond to this earlier? hwell: I love that idea, the next logical step would be to "supersize" it and make it a train room 

Carl


----------

